# Spliced Loop in Solid Braid



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok, so I've been experimenting with spliced loops in solid braid. My test braid has been 100lb 8 strand.

I'm not really asking a question, just basically opening this up for discussion. If anyone has this cat skinned already I'd be happy to hear. 

Please don't say "just use a bimini twist". I can tie a bimini, and have used one many times before. But I prefer loops. All our stuff to date is hollow core braid with loops, but I have a couple of situations where I'd like to splice a loop into solid braid.... not to mention solid braid is WAY more cost effective than hollow core and really the ONLY reason I have hollow core on reels is so I can splice a loop in it...

At first I found this on the internet. (url to article I found: http://fishwrecked.com/forum/splice-loops-solid-braid-100-knot-strength) 









So I did this method with a few and although the results were satisfactory.... I wasn't really happy with the 'bulk' that the 8-turn uni knot caused. Was it satisfactory, yes... was it clean and sleek like a hollow core loop? no...

So, I tried several other knots... all the same bulkiness...

Then I just thought, what do I do when I'm finishing out something with hollow core? Well, I serve it... So... I served the end of the loop. I went about 2 inches or so (probably a little too far in this test) in each direction at the end of the loop.

All my scales only go to 50 or 60lbs, so I've got to come up with some way to actually test the breaking strength of the loop

Here is the actual serve. The weave->loop is top right, the line to reel would be bottom left.




Here is the entire loop. I only weaved in/out of the braid for about 10". My gut tells me to do at least 12" for a fishing, not sure what the hold difference would be though....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've done this with satisfactory test results but honestly do not use it anymore. If I want a loop in my solid I either splice the solid braid into a loop of hollow core (doubled braid) or I use an Australian plaitt. It's really just a mental thing probably just I just trust the other connections more.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Chris V said:


> I've done this with satisfactory test results but honestly do not use it anymore. If I want a loop in my solid I either splice the solid braid into a loop of hollow core (doubled braid) or I use an Australian plaitt. It's really just a mental thing probably just I just trust the other connections more.


Any reason for the Aussie braid to make your double, other than 1) easier than a bimini, and 2) aforementioned mental bias?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer the spliced loop more than any knot, but if I don't have that means of rigging....

I like the way the way the Aussie doesn't really involve a true "knot" so-to-speak and revolves more on tension than the "cinching" characteristics of a knot. I do use a bimini with braid most of the time if I'm trying to do a simple double to attach mono or fluoro with a knot, but if I'm wanting a loop to loop connection and I'm rigging in "downtime", I just prefer the Aussie. 

As far as which is easier, I can tie a bimini in zero time. The Aussie takes just a little bit more time.


----------

